# Sharks,sharks,sharks.sharks,catfish,sharks,sharks, sharks,sharks!!!!



## guzzo (May 13, 2011)

On holidays and went out fishing in Darwin harbour last night.....well I have never seen so many sharks.....I think i caught every shark in creation....big sharks,small sharks,spotty sharks, shovel pointy nose type sharks.....and for a real treat I got a catfish.....even my daughters Barbie fishing rod combo caught a shark....(not that I took her rod out while she was asleep or anything like that)......she must have left it in the boat............


----------



## lisa5 (May 13, 2011)

Wow! Barbie rod caught a shark! you got caught with Barbie rod :lol: Any pictures? 
Haven't got much chance of catching anything else much with all those sharks around.


----------



## guzzo (May 13, 2011)

lisa5 said:


> Wow! Barbie rod caught a shark! you got caught with Barbie rod :lol: Any pictures?
> Haven't got much chance of catching anything else much with all those sharks around.



I have a pic of the shovel nose shark I will post up soon...I have not been fishing so much for the past two and a bit years while my son was little. Only thing is I appear to have lost my fishing Mojo......


----------



## saximus (May 13, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Only thing is I appear to have lost my fishing Mojo......


 Is that why you went for the Barbie rod? To try and bring some luck?


----------



## sookie (May 13, 2011)

I have heard the hello kitty one is good for sharks too,and it comes with a coin purse.


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 14, 2011)

Sharks are just a part of N.T fishing, they come and and go,or you learn to just rip a good fish in, some times I catch lots of reds on a reef then you get nothing but sharks next time, last year I had 5 croc's around my boat eating every bait We put in the water. The problem, is we are so spoilt A shark is a bad fish


----------



## kawasakirider (May 14, 2011)

How well do they fight? I'd love to catch a shark!


----------



## redlittlejim (May 14, 2011)

Kawasakirider come visit and I get u catching feeding and holding some  family business collects and sells! Got some pets in a pool


----------



## sookie (May 14, 2011)

Your kidding right lrj.?i have landed a shark,big mother.......all 5ft of it.hahahahahahaahahbut it took a few hrs to get it in.and wow did i hurt,didn't do it alone,my hubby then had to help a few times,i just wasn't strong enough.still have the jaws from it too.and from the 2 big stingrays we landed too,i have their barbs.

Never been to cairns,can i come visit one day too?what kind of shark can i keep in a big fishtank?hahahahaha


----------



## monitordude (May 14, 2011)

ive kept wobbygongs epalettes, and nurse sharks in a tank.


----------



## mmafan555 (May 14, 2011)

guzzo said:


> On holidays and went out fishing in Darwin harbour last night.....well I have never seen so many sharks.....I think i caught every shark in creation....big sharks,small sharks,spotty sharks, shovel pointy nose type sharks.....and for a real treat I got a catfish.....even my daughters Barbie fishing rod combo caught a shark....(not that I took her rod out while she was asleep or anything like that)......she must have left it in the boat............



In the harbor really? Damn doesn't that harbor also get stray crocs and box jellies aswell...Thats a crazy dangerous place to swim...


----------



## wranga (May 14, 2011)

caught tiger sharks upto 500kg and white sharks well over 500kg.


----------



## guzzo (May 14, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> How well do they fight? I'd love to catch a shark!


 
The shovel nosed sharkes fight like all hell......if ever you have hooked a sting ray and know how hard they can be to get to the boat....well a shovel nose is also like that but swim harder.....wore guzzo and dear old poppy (up on holidays) out



wranga said:


> caught tiger sharks upto 500kg and white sharks well over 500kg.


 
Well Wranga you can have that on your own.....500kg....you would be there all week on my barbie rod.......I mean my daughters barbie rod....thats what I meant



chilli-mudcrab said:


> Sharks are just a part of N.T fishing, they come and and go,or you learn to just rip a good fish in, some times I catch lots of reds on a reef then you get nothing but sharks next time, last year I had 5 croc's around my boat eating every bait We put in the water. The problem, is we are so spoilt A shark is a bad fish


 
Heading out again today......hope to get some crabs...without crocs crunching my pots!!!

Will post some pics soon ....been full on....cleaning and mowing and doing jobs by day so I can go fishing by night....burning candle at both ends but i know when I am an old man it will not be the mowing and cleaning I will look back on and wish i had done more of.

1230hrs.....Getting the boat ready again.....Guzzo out!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 14, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> Kawasakirider come visit and I get u catching feeding and holding some  family business collects and sells! Got some pets in a pool


 
Got any pics, mate?



guzzo said:


> The shovel nosed sharkes fight like all hell......if ever you have hooked a sting ray and know how hard they can be to get to the boat....well a shovel nose is also like that but swim harder.....wore guzzo and dear old poppy (up on holidays) out


 
That's cool mate. Haven't hooked a stingray before but I've seen one the size of a toyota celica hooked in Tassie. The guy put it on the roof of his celica and took it home, haha.


----------



## byron_moses (May 14, 2011)

sure it was your daughters rod mate


----------



## mmafan555 (May 14, 2011)

It seems like everything is wilder/bigger/badder in the Northern Territory compared to the other Aussie States. It seems like the true Australian wild zone and the most unforgiving dangerous place with the toughest animals and wildest scenery/terrain..It's like Alaska is for the US...totally wild and unforgiving.

Please correct me if I am wrong as I have never been to the NT or to Australia at all for that matter but that was always my opinion on the Territory.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 14, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> It seems like everything is wilder/bigger/badder in the Northern Territory compared to the other Aussie States. It seems like the true Australian wild zone and the most unforgiving dangerous place with the toughest animals and wildest scenery/terrain..It's like Alaska is for the US...totally wild and unforgiving.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong as I have never been to the NT or to Australia at all for that matter but that was always my opinion on the Territory.


 
They certainly have the wildest/biggest/baddest bogans :lol:


----------



## Darlyn (May 14, 2011)

Good luck with the crabbing Guzzo, we caught a dozen beauties last weekend, yummo!


----------



## longqi (May 14, 2011)

If you get the chance Guzzo
Hit west arm in the run out tide
Plenty of small creeks holding barra and jacks at the moment
Small salmon at the mouths and some big grunter at night
Most of the sharks will be in deeper water
Live prawn in beside the snags and you'll do ok


----------



## mmafan555 (May 15, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> They certainly have the wildest/biggest/baddest bogans :lol:



Haha so does Alaska well actullay the American south probably has Alaska beat.


----------



## guzzo (May 15, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Good luck with the crabbing Guzzo, we caught a dozen beauties last weekend, yummo!



Thanks mate....got a few good ones.....will download and post pics tomorrow. Time is 0200hrs just eaten 5 crabs with Poppy .....hairy night.....low tide and almost got stuck many times 
getting pots back at Adelaide river mouth......4.5 mtr croc hanging around....un nerving..............

+



longqi said:


> If you get the chance Guzzo
> Hit west arm in the run out tide
> Plenty of small creeks holding barra and jacks at the moment
> Small salmon at the mouths and some big grunter at night
> ...


 
Hi Lonqi.....got a heap of salmon at West arm.......heaps of sharks too


----------



## -Katana- (May 15, 2011)

View attachment 200134
What every top end fishing trip needs and color coordinates oh so well with your....umm....your daughters Barbie fishing rod is a genuine, fully functioning Hello Kitty AR-15!

Fear the wrath of the Hello Kitty! ROAR!


----------



## monitordude (May 15, 2011)

hahahaha:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## guzzo (May 15, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> View attachment 200134
> What every top end fishing trip needs and color coordinates oh so well with your....umm....your daughters Barbie fishing rod is a genuine, fully functioning Hello Kitty AR-15!
> 
> Fear the wrath of the Hello Kitty! ROAR!




Would also keep good order in my rat colony too.

View attachment 200257
View attachment 200256
View attachment 200255
A few crabs and a big shovel nose shark....oh and my Daughters Tibetan Spaniel Rosey getting in the way!


----------



## smigga (May 15, 2011)

That is a big crab!!!


----------



## guzzo (May 15, 2011)

Old Poppy loves them so out we went.....did some fishing while we waited but thats when the sharks rolled in.....It was a big crab for sure!


----------



## lisa5 (May 15, 2011)

So jealous! Love them too! Is that the Barbie in action with that shark, by any chance?


----------



## dangles (May 15, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Would also keep good order in my rat colony too.
> 
> View attachment 200257
> View attachment 200256
> ...



nice work on the crabs. just for clarification the shovel nose is a ray not a shark, but boy do they put up a fight on 10lb gear


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 16, 2011)

This one is from my backyard. My property backs on to Tilligery creek at Port Stephens. Never knew muddies were even there till that day. P.s also get cracker bream and flathead


----------



## kawasakirider (May 16, 2011)

chilli-mudcrab said:


> View attachment 200310
> This one is from my backyard. My property backs on to Tilligery creek at Port Stephens. Never knew muddies were even there till that day. P.s also get cracker bream and flathead


 
It's a lot greener up there then I imagined, mate. Wait... Is this in arnhem land or port stephens nsw?


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 16, 2011)

Thats at my house in Port Stephens, I'm currently in N.E arnhem


----------

